# CBE tech hybrid pro for sale or trade



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a CBE tech hybrid pro I am looking to sell or trade for a black gold single pin with .010 pin or a spot hogg single pin with .010 pin. I got this sight last year in july I currently have it setup as a single pin but have 4 extra pins to set it up as a multi pin slider. all the pins I have for it are .010 size fibers I am asking $230 obo or trade as mentioned above. you can pm me or text me at 435-720-1340


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

still available


----------

